# Humble advice needed



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi guys please kindly advice on what i can do in this situation.

Currently i submitted for a waiver letter to DHA to waive labour certificate which as been granted according to a home affairs official who called me regarding my application and said the letter is only awaiting the directors signature to be finally released and sent back to VFS.. almost 2 weeks now that i keep calling and they say its awaiting directors signature.. my application is way past 60days wait.. actually now 80days today.

My problem is my current permit expires 2nd week of september. And i really need this waiver out before my current permit expires so i can submit for my General work permit ASAP. I cant afford to travel out of South Africa to reapply outside SouthAfrica.

My question is.. if the waiver letter doesnt reach me before my permit current expires. Can i wait in SA till i get it and apply for my GWP ASAP having been informed that the waiver letter is approved and only awaits the signature of the director.??

N.B its been approved since 2weeks now according to the home affairs official but only waiting to be signed.

Thanks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Hi, I was told before by my agent that as long as you have submitted waiver application before the expiry date of your general work permit, you should be deemed as having initiated your visa renewal process. So you will be fine to stay in SA while waiting for the decision of waiver and visa renewal.

Luckily my visa renewal came out couple of weeks before the expiry date. So I am not sure whether it is true or not in the end.

Usually, DHA will not tell you the decision until you pick it up yourself at VFS. They must have a good reason to take the initiative to give you a call, I believe. So if they call you again, don't forget to check this issue with them. Or you can call DHA's number to ask about it yourself.

Good luck! 

P. S.: You may still get your waiver well before the expiry date of your current permit.


----------



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks a lot for sharing your experience


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Hi, I was told before by my agent that as long as you have submitted waiver application before the expiry date of your general work permit, you should be deemed as having initiated your visa renewal process. So you will be fine to stay in SA while waiting for the decision of waiver and visa renewal.
> 
> Luckily my visa renewal came out couple of weeks before the expiry date. So I am not sure whether it is true or not in the end.
> 
> ...


Hi @a4xiaoxiami,

What documents did you submit for your waiver application and what did you write in your motivation? (key points)


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Hi @a4xiaoxiami,
> 
> What documents did you submit for your waiver application and what did you write in your motivation? (key points)


Hi, 

You can check VFS's website for the list of required documents.

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/trv-waiver.html

About what was in my motivation letter, basically what you need to demonstrate in the letter is to tell:

1. why your employer couldn't find any SA citizen/permanent resident with your specialities/skills;

2. what unique contribution you have made to help the business hiring more local people to sovle the umemployment issue, increase the export, boost the local economy, etc;

3. why you are so important for the future success of the business that you are partcipating with in SA.

Since it highly relates to your personal situtation, you need to think it through hard and come out with a convincing letter to DHA.

If you think it is too hard to prepare such a letter, finding a good agent might be helpful.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can check VFS's website for the list of required documents.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight. So you wrote the letter yourself? I actually thought this was a letter from the company to DHA.


----------



## The2100 (Aug 23, 2019)

Qoonlay said:


> Hi guys please kindly advice on what i can do in this situation.
> 
> Currently i submitted for a waiver letter to DHA to waive labour certificate which as been granted according to a home affairs official who called me regarding my application and said the letter is only awaiting the directors signature to be finally released and sent back to VFS.. almost 2 weeks now that i keep calling and they say its awaiting directors signature.. my application is way past 60days wait.. actually now 80days today.
> 
> ...


If your permit expires before you submit, VFS will not accept any application without an accompanying letter of good cause... to get this letter of good cause is another hustle; and it takes about 8 or so months in major cities. Your chances will be higher if you approach DHA office is less busy and smaller cities. My advice is that you start to apply for this letter of good cause just in case this letter you are waiting for delays. At the same time if you submit your application with insufficient documents it will be rejected.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Thanks for the insight. So you wrote the letter yourself? I actually thought this was a letter from the company to DHA.


I worked closely with my agent and provided a lot of information to prepare the letter.

And, yes, you are actually right. The letter was sent in name of my employer. But still, basically the agent and I worked it all out among ourselves.


----------



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

GOOD NEWS!!

Got my waiver letter today and it was positive.

My next question guys.. please kindly respond

Will be applying for a GWP soon........for a pathway to a PR......

I currently have a 5 years quota permit (Expiring middle next month) which I will be switching to GWP.. i couldnt apply for a Critical skill visa because my skill (Teaching is not on the skills list)... i will like to know if i acquire the GWP, can i apply for a PR having held a quota work visa (5years) + the General work permit (5years) am about to aquire... can this count towards 5 years continous employment required to apply for PR?

Pls advice.........

I heard rumours that one cannot combine different categories of visa e.g 5years quota work visa and 5 years general work visa.. how true?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Qoonlay said:


> GOOD NEWS!!
> 
> Got my waiver letter today and it was positive.
> 
> ...


Congratulations first!

According to VFS' website, 26(a) requires:

"Proof of five years continuous work visa, _excluding work in terms of intra company transfer, corporate and Zimbabwean special project visas_."

I think that is also said so in the Immigration Act.

It did not say you have to hold the same type of visa.


----------



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank u for the feedback. I do appreciate


----------



## alex 123 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi, i am more or less in the same situation, i have applied for the waiver and waiting.... is there any way to chase it or speed it up ? From your personal experience. ( at the moment i am chasing my agent) any tip will be appreciated.


----------



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

How long have u been waiting?

Mine took 3months... of which its meant to take 60days (2months).... the longer it takes , the more positive it will be.


----------



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Another Good news!!

To God be the glory....In record time (10 days) i was issued my GWP.

Another help and advice needed please !!.....I was on a quota work permit of 5years which expired 11th this month 2019 and now issued another 5 years work permit..... please when can i apply for a PR in the category of 5years continous work... can i apply like next month ?... am i qualified to proceed?.... humble advice needed!!.. thanks


----------



## The2100 (Aug 23, 2019)

Qoonlay said:


> Another Good news!!
> 
> To God be the glory....In record time (10 days) i was issued my GWP.
> 
> Another help and advice needed please !!.....I was on a quota work permit of 5years which expired 11th this month 2019 and now issued another 5 years work permit..... please when can i apply for a PR in the category of 5years continous work... can i apply like next month ?... am i qualified to proceed?.... humble advice needed!!.. thanks


PR you can apply normally after 5yrs of work but you can also apply on the basis of having a permanent job. So the sooner you apply the better!!!


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

You will have to apply for Good Cause if it is not out on time


----------

